# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Rikthim ( me falënderim )

## projekti21_dk

Falënderoj stafin e forumit që më mundësuan ( pas 3-4 vitesh ) rikthimin në mesin tuaj, në mesin e miqve të dikurshëm.
Më vjen mirë që, për shkak të ca fërkimeve dikur erdhi si erdhi puna, tani m'u mundësua komunikimi me ju.
Pas një kohe ( se mua më kalon shpejt zemërimi ) fillova ta ndiej mungesën e miqve, me shumicën e të cilëve kemi kaluar shumë mirë. E ndjeva edhe mungesën e forumit, sepse vërtet një kohë kam qenë shumë aktiv duke hapur tema nga më të ndryshmet, shumica e të cilave edhe me karaketer edukativ.

Fjalët e shumta janë fukarallëk, ndaj:

Mirë se ju (ri)gjej miq. Uroj të kalojmë mirë si dikur ( bile edhe më mirë ).

----------

legjenda12 (13-06-2018),*Neteorm* (05-04-2018),SERAFIM DILO (05-04-2018)

----------


## projekti21_dk



----------


## skender76

Mireserierdhe Adem!

----------

projekti21_dk (05-04-2018)

----------


## sirena_adria

Mirë se (ri)erdhët !

----------

projekti21_dk (05-04-2018)

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Mireserierdhe Adem!





> Mirë se (ri)erdhët !


Mirë se ju gjeta Skendo e sirena_adria

----------


## projekti21_dk

Mirëmëngjesi!

Ju dëshiroj ditë e javë të mrekullueshme!

Këtë herë përshëndetjen po e shoqëroj me fotografi të realizuar dje me Tolin e gjyshit.

*****

( 8.4.2018)

KUR DITA TË NISET ME ATA QË T’I DO ZEMRA

Tek po pija kafen e mëngjesit në kuzhinë, nga dhoma e gjumit dëgjova zhurmë se dikush u zgjua. Ishte Toli ( Viktori ) i gjyshit. Ashtu i përgjumur, po i thotë nënës së vet:
- Mam, ku â gjyshi?
- Në kuzhinë po pi kafe.
- Mam, ami ni fletë edhe ngjyrat e po shkoj te gjyshi.
- O Toli i mamit, ha bukë ni herë, e tani vizaton...
- Jo, jo, ngjyrat, ngjyrat po du’

E ëma ia solli ngjyrat. Toli u ul në dyshme dhe filloi pikturimin. E ëma mezi ia mbushi mendjen që të hante. Toli donte që në të njëjtën kohë edhe të hante edhe të pikturonte. Ai është “ hae zi”. Edhe pse e ëma e luti me gjithë të mirat, atij mezi iu mbush mendja të merrte një fetë buke, pak sallam dhe trangull.

Mua më pëlqeu vizatimi i tij.

Pastaj me Tolin dolëm me makinë të bënim pazar. Ai në karrigen e parë – tamam burrë ( edhe pse është vetëm 4 vjeçar ). Kur u tregova në shtëpi se dola me Tolin, ata më thanë: “Valla me të pas nxanë policia shtrenjtë e kishe paguar”.

Po kush pyet për polici kur është në pyetje Toli i gjyshit!

*****

----------


## Wordless

Po më bëjnë sytë apo avash avash po mblidhet ajka e forumit të dikurshëm ?

----------

projekti21_dk (12-05-2018)

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Sa mire do ish te rikthehej nje her forumi si ne fillimet e veta

----------


## skender76

> Sa mire do ish te rikthehej nje her forumi si ne fillimet e veta


Vetem po fitoj PD-ja

----------

*Neteorm* (10-06-2018),{A_N_G_E_L_69} (10-06-2018)

----------


## Neteorm

Hahaahahaha e bukur kjo Skender !

----------

